# Can anyone tell if this is a Black or Gold Diamon?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm going to buying from alex (aqua sanct). He's kinda busy now. But, what I want to know is this. Do you guy's think this is a Black or Gold Diamond. It's either one or the other. Is it to early to tell? Maybe as the p age's, the distinctive silver or the gold hue will be really noticable, but not right now. It has a gold tint, but does young black diamond's start this way? Gerrad


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It is definately a Rhom. What color will it be when it is 10 inches, who knows. Will it even have the brilliant scales when it becomes adult, who knows. Diamond as we all know is just a name that is thrown around for description purposes from the retailers.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well no offence giggles but im gonna actually answer his question









Definitely has a golden hue to it so i would say it should be sold as a gold diamond...although i agree with Giggles that a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Another reason why they call diamond rhom's, diamond rhom's. Is because of the shape of the body.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Gerrad said:


> Another reason why they call diamond rhom's, diamond rhom's. Is because of the shape of the body.


diamond rhoms are diamond because of the abundance of shiny scales on it's body.

Rhombeus is actually derived from from the root word "rhomboid" such as the parallelogram rhombus in geometric terms. True - a rhombus is also called diamond, but that is not why diamond rhoms are called diamond...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yup, if it had a completely different body shape from other rhoms it probably wouldn't be a rhom (those underfed elongated ones and birth defects are exceptions)


----------

